# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Espada a trav&#233;s del cuello

## LuisJOlmedo

Espada a través del cuello. Buen estado.

40€;+5 de envío.


Edito: http://www.tiendamagia.com/espada-tr...lo-p-6854.html es esta.

----------


## Berni

Tienes un mensaje privado

----------


## magicmontxito

Lo cambiarías por unos pompones de bambú? están nuevos a estrenar, me costaron 45€. Un saludo

----------

